# Hi from Cambridge, Cambs, UK



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm Jonathan, 25, Architect.
Have bred gerbils and dwarf lops for about 2 years.
Currently the proud owner of Harry and Violet (my two dwarf lops, both about 14months) Harry is solid Agouti and Violet is a stunning Albino White.
Jack, Oliver, Catherine and Sophie are my gerbils, ranging from 25-28wks old. Jack and Catherine are Slate (aa C- E- gg P-), Oliver is spotted Agouti (A- C- E- G- P- Sp+) and Sophie is a beautiful Silver Nutmeg (aa C- ee gg P-).

Violet is currently about 2wks pregnant and both Sophie and Catherine have just given birth to 11 pups between them in the last week.

Anyway, I'm now looking to start breeding mice! Very excited about it and understand this is the place to get all the info and contacts I might ever need.

Regards,

Jonathan


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you, Jonathan.....

You have some good breeders around your area who I'm sure will be happy to help you.
Shall you be joining us in the National Mouse Club?


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hadn't heard of the NMC. I'll definitely look into it.
First things first I need to decide what mice to buy.
I'll probably be looking for 1 buck and 3 does.
Any suggestions? 
On a purely aesthetic level I like the look of the Black-Tan / Blue-Tans...
I also think Dutch and Tricolour markings look great.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

What are your breeding goals Jonathan?

If you'd like to show your mice and win competitions with them (which I can confirm is a wonderful hobby, full of super people) then the NMC is just the place and you will, no doubt, be able to acquire your desired stock of choice before long.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Howdy and welcome! We'd love to see pix of all your furry (or non-furry) buddies when you get a chance.


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Regarding breeding goals, I'm looking for a small stock of high quality mice. Particularly interested in perfecting the colouration and markings I mentioned above.
Whilst they are for breeding, as with my rabbits and gerbils, I also look to give the animals in question a high quality of life - no small lab-cages for me!

I'll do my best to post some photos of the rabbits and gerbils in the next few days


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Albino white do you mean Red Eyed White? I love REW rabbits not everyones cup of tea though!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## a7092221 (Dec 26, 2011)

Absolutely, she's a REW.
And agreed, not everybody's cup of tea but certainly mine! I think she looks stunning.


----------

